# "I am out of the office"



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to write an e-mail absence notification in Hungarian and it seems that "I am out of the office" translates into "Irodá*n* kívül vagyok" . 

Does anyone know why we don't say "Irodá*ban* kivül vagyok" instead ? Does it mean that the case of "irodá*n*" is superessive (suffix "-n" is normally used to translate "on") ?

Thank you for your help !


----------



## Zoltan B

Kint vagyok az irodából.  vagy, 
Nem vagyok az irodában.  
I like the later one.


----------



## Orreaga

Pedro Miguel Pauleta said:


> Does anyone know why we don't say "Irodá*ban* kivül vagyok" instead ? Does it mean that the case of "irodá*n*" is superessive (suffix "-n" is normally used to translate "on") ?


Hello,

It's because "kívül" puts the noun in the superessive. With "iroda" you would use the inessive for "in the office" so this is where "irodában" is correct, but when you use "kívül" you must use the superessive.

"Házon kívül vagyok" is commonly used for a standard "out of the office" message.


----------



## Abendstern

Hi PMP,
I think both "nem vagyok az irodában" and "irodán kívül vagyok" are correct, the latter is the formal one. 
We don't use "irodá*ban* kívül vagyok" because it would mean "I'm *in* out of the office".
Hope you find this helpful


----------



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Thank you all for yours answers and explanations !


----------

